# Tarpon!!



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Caught this girl about 3 weeks ago in the bay. Needless to say I’ve been chasing them since. Leadered one other with a client and jumped about 12-15 others. Bar none the best fighting fish in Pensacola Bay. The Fever is real!!!! www.limitoutcharters.com

Look me up on Facebook- got a couple great tarpon videos on my page - tight lines guys


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job! That's one of the fish on my got to catch list.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

They’re still here


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great catch Josh, congrats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Josh, Sawyer has been tearing em up too....Glad you making some happy customers!!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Josh -- really been missing your reports !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Yeah Josh, Sawyer has been tearing em up too....Glad you making some happy customers!!!


Yea I’ve been meaning to get up with him, but getting the time right is challenging. I bump into him out there while working from time to time lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job on that huge LY!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice job on that huge LY!!


 Not nice Boat-Dude ! Josh , it was a really nice ladyfish .


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You've been wearing that turning basin out lately. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the time of year I used to get them in Bayou Chico, at the narrows where the railroad trestle used to cross.


----------



## brookusbudski (Jul 29, 2019)

Cool. Now get one on fly.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Slob.
Whyme


----------



## Jackfish281 (Jul 13, 2018)

Beautiful fish. If you are taking people to catch them hit me up


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey, Josh. Long time. Very nice fish. What kinda fishing rig and test??? I might wanna sneak over there see if I can get a hit on one of those if I have something heavy enough...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jackfish281 said:


> Beautiful fish. If you are taking people to catch them hit me up


No problem, just book a trip with the man.


----------

